# Framed Windbreak....



## 98034 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi, at a dog show at the weekend someone had a framed windbreak, (they were camping in a motorhome, not a caravan) it was framed on all four sides over each partition, made of thicker awning/tent type fabric. It was great.......

They could not remember what it was called or where they got it from, any idea's, anyone?....... :? 

I have looked at the Isabella type and it was very similar to them but the Isabella does not have the metal frame across the bottom, this is the key thing as one of the dogs is quite the escape artist, with under our windbreak being the quickest route........

Everyone has various different windbreak contraptions, they sort of build a little garden area to make it easier for the dogs to have a bit of freedom, but this option seemed the best by far.

Any clues anyone?????

Many thanks,

Candy Rose


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well Dutch Windbreaks are much stronger then traditional windbreaks and have framed type surrounds, it sounds like this is what you mean or similar










See http://www.outdoorbits.com/index.php/cPath/17


----------



## 98034 (Mar 8, 2006)

Kind of like this..... Not see through and with a metal frame across the bottom.

I have searched the internet high and low...............still no joy!


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Candenath,
I have seen them when I have been doing the Dog Shows, I did ask someone where they got it from, it turns out that someone in Rotties are making them, I'm going up to SKC on the 19th May so will make enquiries.

Sharbul


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi. is this what you are looking for ?










>>Windscreens<<


----------



## 98034 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks Sharbul, I will be at SKC as well, going on the 15th - staying for the whole week, if you do find out that would be great, hunt out the rottie people!!!!

Jim, your picture is the closest match, they are the Isabella one's and look almost identical to the ones I am talking about, they just don't have the metal frame across the bottom.

At least I know I'm describing them correctly..........

Thanks everyone for your help, look forward to hearing back from you Sharbul, I shall see what I can find out as well.....


----------



## 89248 (May 17, 2005)

Hi - read this topic yesterday and opened the Practical Motorhome mag today - saw an advert for windbreaks - they have metal poles with horizontal poles as well - presumably these could be put on the bottom instead of top.
Web site: www.amazingoutdoors.com - Part No: J12993.

We are considering these as we have small dogs that are excellent escape artists!!!!!!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

caz said:


> Web site: www.amazingoutdoors.com - Part No: J12993.
> !


Hi Caz 
That product as far I can see has no horizontal poles..

Personally I've never seen a windbreak with horizontal poles at ground level, they would serve no practical purpose.. and I doubt very much that top poles would fit easily on the bottom without modifying.


----------



## 89248 (May 17, 2005)

Hi Jim

The pic in the Practical Motorhome mag. shows a bar across the top. We though it could be put together upside down. 

You can see I am learning to improvise.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

caz said:


> You can see I am learning to improvise.


Hi Caz

an essential quality for motorhoming ... :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Actually, thats what i would have said to do too - turn it upside down. I was outside the van yesterday and Bodie (our dog) made a break for freedom - under the windbreak! 8O 

I immediately thought of your post.

Looking at our windbreak - (its made by Basecamp) - it has horizontal bars across the top but nothing across the bottom, it is actually possible to turn it upside down and use it as you suggested.

The fabric would not slip down the poles when its upside down either because their are hooks which attach it to the vertical pole to stop it riding up (or if upside down then they would stop it riding down). 

May just have to give it a go if she makes another dash for it. :lol:


----------



## 98034 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi All,

The ones with the poles across the top are the ones we already have. Unfortuneatly it does not work when you try and fix the poles across the bottom, in order to make sure there is not a gap at the bottom, the top elasticated threads do not reach the hooks..... We have adapted for the meantime as a make do, but my youngest Dallmatian could get out of Alcatraz!!!!

The other problem is my dogs are very social and they just love it when someone comes by for a chat, they then try and jump up to lean on the top rail of course without it there, they are then capable of collapsing the whole thing. JOY!

I have however had some developments on tracking down the rottie breeder who makes the windbreaks we are talking about. Apparently they are half the price of the Isabella/Dutch ones we have all been talking about (positive news!) and they do have a complete frame to each panel top and bottom!!!! He also does them in a variety of colours if you want them to match the colour of your motorhome/awning or whatever! They are made of the thicker tent type of material....

A fellow shower has purchased them from him, he does not have his telephone number, but is going to take me at SKC (Fri 19th May) to meet with him, so I will post his details (with his permission of course) on this forum afterwards, as it seems like we all have potential escapee's in our midst!

Candy x


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Candenath,
I asked the Rottie people at SKC about the Windbreaks, I have a contact number for you Windbreak Leisure 01159 203201 or 07776052242. These are very strong as I was parked next to the rotties and one kept jumping into the sides also jumping up to look over the top of the windbreak.

Vince


----------



## 98034 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thank you loads!!!!!!!

I can honestly recommend this guy and his products, his name is Mick Gee, numbers on previous post. I ordered the whole shabang, it arrived last week and we used them at the weekend in Blackpool. 

Each panel has a frame, the vertical poles are metal with a huge spike going into the ground and a bottom pole so no escaping underneath and a top pole so no jumping up and pulling the whole thing down.

It was a windy weekend (putting it mildly!) and lots of people had problems with their windbreaks coming down, we stayed up, it was realy solid.

When you call mick, he can send you a little pack with some colour samples so you can match the windbreaks tot he van, he currently has about an eight week wait list - he is making them as fast as he can.......

We had a fab weekend, they look great and most importantly I didn't have to have eye's in the back of my head all the time to make sure we had no escapee's.......

Again, thank you loads for finding the number for me and tracking this guy down - super quality, problem solved!!!

Candy x


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

Candenath said:


> Thank you loads!!!!!!!
> 
> I can honestly recommend this guy and his products, his name is Mick Gee, numbers on previous post. I ordered the whole shabang, it arrived last week and we used them at the weekend in Blackpool.
> 
> ...


hi candy is there a website :?:

ray


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi... sorry i'm not Candy :roll: ....but.... thought i would let you know that website address is www.windbreakleisure.co.uk not clever enough to be able to add a direct link :!:


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

:blob7: :blob7: WOW

It's magic....there is a direct link....i must be cleverer than i thought......now how did that work :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Stick the URL (address) between the  and  tags.

Gerald


----------



## 98034 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Ray,

Sorry for the delay in replying, I was away......

The website url from the previous post is for Mick Gee, I would also recommend calling him for swatch samples and his pack of info, you get a much better idea of what they are really like.

Or, if you wanted to see them before you buy, there are championship dog shows going on across the country most weekends, you can always see them there, so many people have them/and or are getting them.

Hope this helps

Candy x


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all, 

Is anyone able to post a couple of photos of these windbreaks please?

The website photos are quite small and won't enlarge, in order to view them in detail.

We too have been looking for this type of windbreak. The company haven't returned our calls yet!!!

J & R


----------



## 98034 (Mar 8, 2006)

I will try and remember to take piccies next time I have them up, I would leave Mick another message also, as the pack he sends out has larger photos on it, much clearer. 

I imagine he has also been away (its dog showing season) and I did see him camped out at Paignton last week, a lot of people are literally going from one show to another, (we could only manage a 12 day stint I'm afraid!) so I would call him again, try his mobile and leave a message on that, its the number I always used Mobile: 07776 052242

Good Luck

Candy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Candy,

Thanks for that. We are in touch with them now,

J & R


----------



## 98034 (Mar 8, 2006)

I am pleased, they are worth it............

Candy x


----------

